# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ziekte van dercum

## eibrinkjansen

even voorstellen: Hi ik heet Froukje

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Froukje, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

In je titel staat Ziekte van dercum, dus neem ik aan dat je daar informatie over zoekt. Die kun je vinden via de zoekmachine van Google linksboven. Dan krijg je een overzicht van berichten die daarover gaan en die je kunt vinden op dit forum. Verder kun je bij Immuunsysteem en allergieën een bericht plaatsen als je een vraag hebt. Dan kunnen ander forumleden reageren. Tot ziens op het forum.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------

